# Little help with thread display



## fiddlefarter (Sep 18, 2008)

How do you get the threads to display from first [post] to last instead of last to first. It'd make it a lot easier on me to lurk 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ... I know it can be done I visit another vbulletin based forum and it displays that way. I just can't remember how to change it. Pretty sad because I'm a mod on that one.


----------



## richtee (Sep 18, 2008)

User control panel  "User CP" I think at the top. Now quit lurking and get into Roll Call and intro yerself. We keep the GOOD secrets for those who do, yanno  ;{)


----------



## fiddlefarter (Sep 18, 2008)

Nevermind, I found it in User CP. I must've just missed it the other day... 

Damn you're fast Richtee


----------



## richtee (Sep 18, 2008)

<bow>  Welcome to the fastest slow cooking site ever  LOL!


----------

